# Strainer in Browns Canyon



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

There is a strainer in Browns Canyon between Toilet Bowl and Widow Maker Rapids. The strainer is in the left channel at Indecision Rock. Scout if uncertain, run river right.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Interesting. Wonder where it came from. Wasn't there Saturday. Thanks.


----------



## ziaec (Jun 6, 2011)

*submerged*

I saw a submerged log there 8/9/15 at about 700 cfs. The log was just under the surface and not an issue in a kayak. Could become a concern at lower flows.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

There was a good spike on the 11th. Deposited some new wood in Howard as well. I assume that is where it came from but cant say for sure.


----------

